# Door strike plate lacks wood for screw



## mferrigno1950 (Nov 27, 2017)

I have attached two photos of a problem in need of a solution. I installed a new exterior door, and unfortunately the deadbolt and door knob did not line-up, so I had to drill two complete new holes in the door frame.

The problem, as you can see in the photo, is that the hole for the old door knob latch overlaps with where I need to install the new strike plate. Specifically, there is no wood for the bottom screw of the new strike plate to fasten to.

What should I do? How should I fill this hole to ensure the strike plate has something to fasten to?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 27, 2017)

Your local locksmith should have big strike plates.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TOYWG0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Snoonyb (Nov 27, 2017)

There are any number of styles of "T" strikes; https://www.handlesets.com/t-strike-plates/c8579

There are also these "ASA" strikes; https://absupply.net/door-frame-components-strikes-standard-asa-strike.aspx

However, to repair the door jamb you can cut, fit and glue in wood. Before inserting the lower screw be sure and drill a pilot hole for the screw.


----------



## tuffy (Nov 27, 2017)

I got my big strike plates at HD


----------



## Steve123 (Nov 28, 2017)

I would fit and glue in a wooden block for the big hole.   And then add some Bondo for the area that has been cleared 1/8" deep for the old striker.   Then repaint the jam.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 28, 2017)

I would mix up a golf ball size glob of Tiger Hair Fiberglass and fill the hole drill a pilot hole and use a extra long screw. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P72GKK/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

